# RS 1507 Build



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Wow! It's been a long time since I last built a rod. I actually used to make them at times to pay for my beer in college. That was a long time ago. The last ones I built were fiberglass and had wooden handles! I coped a good score on a RS 1507 at the rod show and decided to have a whak at it. The idea is the same but the materials are altogether different. I'm waiting on the delivery of my ALPS guides but have gotten the butt glued up and thought I'd post a couple of photos. 
The reel seat is an ALPS machined aluminum and the fore grip is Lamiglas carbon fiber tube in a size 24 or 25. I'm tending toward a conservative look with minimal wrap. I'm hoping this will blend together well with my Saltist 30, or maybe the Chorme Rocket. My recent experience doing a rewrap and using Flex Cote tells me that I need to work on the epoxy skill some more.
Bill:fishing:


















The shark in the photo is one that my 9 year old nephew did a couple of years ago. The boy's got talent.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

That looks very good, did you pick the reel seat and foregrip material up at the show as well?

Your right some of the materials have changed, but the basic process hasn't. 

That should be a nice look with your Saltist. Post up some more pics as you get further along.

:fishing:


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*NIce Bill*

Kind of an Industrial look.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Colors*

What color thread are you going to use Bill?
I am having trouble deciding. But probably which ever Ryan has the most of.

I want the conservative look as well. Just bare minimum wraps and a cork or shrink wrap handle. Nothing fancy.

I know nothing about building a rod.  What do you have to wrap besides the guides? Do you have to wrap where the 2 sections of the rod goes together? 

Maybe the next blank I get at a steal I will try it myself. 

Darin


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Everything from the show.*

Yea, I picked everything up at the show. The seat and guides were bought from Acid Rod but the guides were not available at the show. They are shipping them to me at show price with no shipping charge. That is one class act for customer service. 

Ryan, I hope the industrial look makes one industrial duty fishing machine

Bill


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Darin*



Finger_Mullet said:


> What color thread are you going to use Bill?
> I am having trouble deciding. But probably which ever Ryan has the most of.
> 
> I want the conservative look as well. Just bare minimum wraps and a cork or shrink wrap handle. Nothing fancy.
> ...


I am thinking about a simple black with maybe red or silver thrown in somewhere. I am wanting to accent the metal of the Saltist. Yes you do need to do a wrap where the two fit together on the female end. I understand that is to add some strength in the joint. Go ahead and build your rod. You can do it. It's more of an assemble than a making. The thread work is easy, even some of the fancy stuff is easier than it looks it just takes time. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I thought you glued the two rod pieces together then wrapped thread over the two to make them look like one?

I thought that made them strong enough....WHat the heck have I been doing?

(JJ)


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Firespyder7 said:


> I thought you glued the two rod pieces together then wrapped thread over the two to make them look like one?
> 
> I thought that made them strong enough....WHat the heck have I been doing?
> 
> (JJ)


I've heard duct tape is great for this. Really sets the rod apart in a crowd as well.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*I'll bet...*

fiberglass reinforced packing tape would and it would really look industrial.

Bill:fishing:



basstardo said:


> I've heard duct tape is great for this. Really sets the rod apart in a crowd as well.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Dang guys!!*

Pick on the fat kid!!!

I have actually superglued a walmart rod together before.

Darin


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Finger_Mullet said:


> Pick on the fat kid!!!
> 
> I have actually superglued a walmart rod together before.
> 
> Darin


That's nothin. When I was about 14 or 15 I had an 8 foot spinning rod that I broke the tip off of. I had another tip to a rod that was about 4 feet long or so. I cut the tip of the spinning rod and sanded it to match the diameter of the extra tip I had, and I put them together. I held them together with duct tape. I fished that rod until I was 18 years old. Caught more carp and catfish on it than you can shake a stick at. Looked really stupid, but worked!


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

basstardo said:


> That's nothin. When I was about 14 or 15 I had an 8 foot spinning rod that I broke the tip off of. I had another tip to a rod that was about 4 feet long or so. I cut the tip of the spinning rod and sanded it to match the diameter of the extra tip I had, and I put them together. I held them together with duct tape. I fished that rod until I was 18 years old. Caught more carp and catfish on it than you can shake a stick at. Looked really stupid, but worked!


You know, sometimes I think we loose sight of the fact that the purpose of all this fishing stuff is to catch fish. Pretty is good, but it won't catch fish any better than ugly. Ask Finger Mullet about his Ugly Betty stick..Talk to us Darin.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Ugly Betty!!!!*

Daum Bill. You had to bring up Ugly Betty. I was never going to mention Ugly Betty on here.

I fish with guy named Anthony. We call him Twan. He lives and breathes fishing. He had this 8' rod with some sort of reel. He loved the rod and reel. The rod was really old and beat up. He had glued the eyes back on several times. It was in bad shape. So one day he paints it flat black and makes the 2 piece rod a one piece with glue. He puts black tape on the handles and tapes the guides on as they fall off. I named the rod Ugly Betty.

It is the ugliest rod. I would not pick it up out of the trash it is so ugly. It deserves to die and go to fishing rod heaven. But it is continously revived with duct tape, glue and flat black paint.

One trip we was fishing side by side. Me with my "pretty" conventional rods and reels and him with Ugly Betty and the other rods and reels he bought at yard sales and flea marketss. To make a long story short, Ugly Betty taught my equipment something that day. He outfished me 50 to 1. 

So I went out and got a cheap spinning rod and cut the grips off and paint her flat black, glued the eyes back together and splashed the top 12 inches of rod bright yellow spray paint. I have to put grips back on it so I am going to go get some bicycle or tennis racket tape and tape the grips. I ordered a Rainbow conventional reel and I am going to put the convention reel on the spinning rod and have my own Ugly Betty!!!!

I have a rod I bought in my first stage of fishing tackle upgrade. It is a 11' Ande Tournament rod with a Okuma reel. You know the stage you hit in the first month of finding P&S. Upgrade from Walmart/Flea Market equipment to the next level. Anyway, Twan wants to buy the rod and reel. I was going to sell it to him but he told Danny (Luvs2fish+) at the rod show the other day that he was going to buy it from me and paint it flat black to piss me off. 

I told Danny Sunday that I have came a long way since finding P&S. But, I caught my largest drum on a old yardsale fiberglass rod and a reel I picked up at Walmart. 45" FL. Since I started upgrading my equipment I have not caught a drum. I may not be catching fish But I look good while not catching fish.

Maybe I will post my Ugly Betty when I finally get it finished. I may even catch a fish on it.

Darin


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Yea man!*



Finger_Mullet said:


> Daum Bill. You had to bring up Ugly Betty. I was never going to mention Ugly Betty on here.
> 
> I fish with guy named Anthony. We call him Twan. He lives and breathes fishing. He had this 8' rod with some sort of reel. He loved the rod and reel. The rod was really old and beat up. He had glued the eyes back on several times. It was in bad shape. So one day he paints it flat black and makes the 2 piece rod a one piece with glue. He puts black tape on the handles and tapes the guides on as they fall off. I named the rod Ugly Betty.
> 
> ...


Now that's what I mean!!! I especially appreciate the big drum on the yard sale rod and Wally World reel. You go now boy!:beer:

Bill:fishing:


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Flex Coat*

Bill I was having trouble with Flex Coat so I PMed Clyde and he told me about Aftcote. This has made finishing a rod much easier. Way Less Bubbles!!!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Jebson38 said:


> Bill I was having trouble with Flex Coat so I PMed Clyde and he told me about Aftcote. This has made finishing a rod much easier. Way Less Bubbles!!!


I'm not crazy about FlexCoat either. I have only tried the light build, but it does bubble up pretty bad. I haven't tried Aftcote, but I am a huge fan of the Threadmaster High Build.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

bstarling said:


> Wow! It's been a long time since I last built a rod. I actually used to make them at times to pay for my beer in college. That was a long time ago. The last ones I built were fiberglass and had wooden handles! I coped a good score on a RS 1507 at the rod show and decided to have a whak at it. The idea is the same but the materials are altogether different. I'm waiting on the delivery of my ALPS guides but have gotten the butt glued up and thought I'd post a couple of photos.
> The reel seat is an ALPS machined aluminum and the fore grip is Lamiglas carbon fiber tube in a size 24 or 25. I'm tending toward a conservative look with minimal wrap. I'm hoping this will blend together well with my Saltist 30, or maybe the Chorme Rocket. My recent experience doing a rewrap and using Flex Cote tells me that I need to work on the epoxy skill some more.
> Bill:fishing:
> 
> ...


Well, I finally got done with it. Had to hurry up and wait on guides, but the ALPS I got were worth the wait. Still having some Flex Coat problems, mostly bubbles that don't want to go away, but I learning this part from scratch. I went to the field this afternoon and tossed a 150 gram sinker 146 yards with a Hatteras cast and then a 7 ounce 135 with the Hatteras cast. I am well pleased with this rod and am looking forward to hitting the O'Coke beach next week. OBTW, the reel I was using is an Okuma Convector 20. It's a cheap reel, but I really do like it and needless to say, it will throw quite well.










I'm having Photobucket problems, so this is the only shot I have at present. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Nice rod Bill!!!*

You gonna let me cast it at O'coke????
I would hate to be the first to catch a drum on it.

How did it handle 7oz? The rod is only rated to 5 if I remember correctly. 

I think a brand new Saltist 20H would be pretty sitting on that rod. 

Darin


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Finger_Mullet said:


> You gonna let me cast it at O'coke????
> I would hate to be the first to catch a drum on it.
> 
> How did it handle 7oz? The rod is only rated to 5 if I remember correctly.
> ...


Yea man, I'll let you cast it. Thing throws really well with 7 oz. I was a little hesitant about that, but someone at the show said the things would handle 8 ok. Does just fine with 7. It is just soft enough w/ 7 that it doesn't shake anything loose in my old shoulder. Does this mean that you're gonna buy me a new Saltist 20H, HU, HU??? Please buy me one of them.

Bill:fishing::fishing:


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Saltist*

Bill,

I have to buy one for myself first. I figured I will buy one when Ryan finishes my rod. I will just put the 525mag on it until I can secure the funds for the Saltist.

I think I will go with the 20H instead of the 30H. 
But you can hold your breath until I buy one for you. 

Darin


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Ugly Betty is a great story! One of the things that makes this site the finest on the net. Those rod and reel combos like that (we all either have one or have had one) seem to have some magic juju in'm. Great story! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------

